# corsair vs450 watt smps



## aman gandhi (Nov 17, 2012)

*is this smps good*


----------



## Myth (Nov 17, 2012)

You cant doubt a corsair. All depends on the rest of your system config


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes it is, for a rig which consumes ~400Watt at full load.


----------



## aman gandhi (Nov 17, 2012)

*and also tell me can i use ati radeon 4870 1 gb ddr5 with this psu*


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2012)

^^

Yeah. Easily.


----------



## aman gandhi (Nov 28, 2012)

how much amps it gives


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 28, 2012)

22Amps on 12V
Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ For those who don't undersdtand the importance of amp in 12V rail, it is actually a 264watt PSU according to current standards.
It is ~440Watt PSU according to older standards if one add up the current on 12V, 5V, 3.3V.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

if its just 22 amps on the rail, then, idk, it might not run it.

check how much amps the card needs (my vx450 does 33amps on rail, and it couldnt run a gtx260, which needed 35 amps)


----------



## TechnoHolic (Nov 28, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ For those who don't undersdtand the importance of amp in 12V rail, it is actually a 264watt PSU according to current standards.
> It is ~440Watt PSU according to older standards if one add up the current on 12V, 5V, 3.3V.



can you please focus a bit on cx430 v2..i'm willing to buy it.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 28, 2012)

@op,
ok buddy came to know that 4870 requires 2 6 pin power(pcie) supply connectors which i guess cx430 v2 have only one of them.so you may have to use a peripheral connector with 6 pin converter.about the power i guess it should suffice the needs of 4870 but won't assure you about OVERCLOCK.it may handle it or it may not.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah - the vs450 has just 22 amps on the 12V giving it a max manageable load rating of 264W.
On the other hand, the CX430 V2 has 28amps on the 12V giving it a max manageable load rating of 336W.

Better to go for the cx430 V2.
You'll need to use an adapter for the second 6-pin power connector.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ TBV, its watts, imho, not Volts.

also, your name causes problems for me


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep - by mistake. 
Corrected.

Whats wrong with my name ?
TBV is fine with me


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 28, 2012)

no, its not.
i use a plugin for opera, that lets me drag a box over links and open them at once.... your username is the CCCCOMBO-BREAKER!!!! - Imgur that gets in the middle.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha...
strange. Maybe you could put all the geeks on the forum to work by asking a fix for it.


----------



## aman gandhi (Nov 29, 2012)

then what about ati radeon hd 6790 
well i have attach the image you can see it and please tell


----------



## vkl (Nov 30, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ For those who don't undersdtand the importance of amp in 12V rail, it is actually a 264watt PSU according to current standards.
> It is ~440Watt PSU according to older standards if one add up the current on 12V, 5V, 3.3V.




Not correct.Even though in most of the new PSUs the total rated wattage can be delivered by the +12V rail mostly because most modern PSUs use
DC-DC converters to generate minor rails,PSU wattage is total maximum wattage that can be delivered to the load _at a time_ through different rails.
+12V rail is the most important one as the major power hungry components,processor and graphics card draw power from it along with other components and motherboard.
Each of the rails share components i.e. even though each individual rail has its own maximum current output,this maximum output can only be attained if when
no power is being pulled from other rails.Generally 5V rail and 3.3V rail share components and generally in 12V output side the split 12Vrails viz. 12V1,12V2,...share components.

*i.imgur.com/ViNkT.png?1                                                 


*i.imgur.com/zAUF3.gif?1


5V rail provides power to USB,PCI headers and most importantly all the storage devices like HDDs.
Suppose there are more number of PCI cards and hard disk drives,then the load on 5V rail will be more and if the 5V rail is overloaded then
12V rail would provide power to hard disks by converting to 5V rail with use of a converter.





doomgiver said:


> if its just 22 amps on the rail, then, idk, it might not run it.
> 
> check how much amps the card needs (my vx450 does 33amps on rail, and it couldnt run a gtx260, which needed 35 amps)


Generally amperage required by graphic cards is a recommendation,not an actual requirement always.
VX450 can power a gtx260 even with a fx8150.No problem with that PSU.Total output on 12V rail is mostly required by CPU and GPU.
Let's say gtx260 takes 185Watts and power drawn from 12V output by the rest of your system be 150watts.Total=335Watts .
Required amperage on 12V output=335/12 ~28A.This is without taking efficiency,leakage and other factors into account,still it serves as a good reference.Maximum load that 12V rail can take is 33*12=396Watts.



aman gandhi said:


> then what about ati radeon hd 6790
> well i have attach the image you can see it and please tell


As far as VS450 is concerned the manufacturer has rated it's maximum 12Vrail output as 360Watts.Information about VS450 is not as clear as some other 
PSUs like CX430v2.Check this thread Corsair VS450 Power Supply-Corsair forums.
It might be that each 12V output shown in the picture have there respective maximum output as shown and maximum output on a 12V net could be 360Watts i.e.30amperes.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

vkl said:


> Generally amperage required by graphic cards is a recommendation,not an actual requirement always.
> VX450 can power a gtx260 even with a fx8150.No problem with that PSU.Total output on 12V rail is mostly required by CPU and GPU.
> Let's say gtx260 takes 185Watts and power drawn from 12V output by the rest of your system be 150watts.Total=335Watts .
> Required amperage on 12V output=335/12 ~28A.This is without taking efficiency,leakage and other factors into account,still it serves as a good reference.Maximum load that 12V rail can take is 33*12=396Watts.


weird, it didnt run mine 

██████████████████
████████████████████


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey, vkl,



vkl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for such a detailed reply.
The problem with VS450 being underestimated is due to the fact that it's more of an Asia specific PSU, and since, it's not readily available for the countries much more into testing hardware, here, we don't have any good reviews/feedback for this.


----------



## vkl (Dec 1, 2012)

^^Yes,right...there are almost no reviews of vs450.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2012)

aman gandhi said:


> how much amps it gives





sumonpathak said:


> 22Amps on 12V
> Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com



30A on +12V for VS450 - I can vouch for that


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2012)

there was a review of vs450 from Chinese website.someone gave me the link when we were discussing about this psu when it was launched.i accidentally saw this in primeabgb daily deals.so try google for reviews.
@op,
i say spend a bit more and go for vx430 v2.it is more praised and reviewed than vs450.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 3, 2012)

as per the formula, it ought to be 30 Amps. (360 watts/12volts)=30 Amps


----------



## Techguy (Dec 3, 2012)

Buy the cx430v2 it is much better...


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

^ not much better.

better voltage regulation, better caps used, nothing outstanding. you can go for either, depending on needs/budget


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 3, 2012)

^^
better voltage regulation,better caps makes it much better in case of a PSU. isn't it??
its better to opt cx430 v2 over vs450 at any time of the day.so op spend a 300-400Rs more and get cx430 v2.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 3, 2012)

TechnoHolic said:


> can you please focus a bit on cx430 v2..i'm willing to buy it.



It have 28Amp in 12V rail, and there by can provide max 336Watt, which is ~80% of rated power (i.e. 430Watt).
It is way better than VS450.
And also remember than those VS models are made for Asia-pacific regions only. So we have almost no real reviews about them and we don't know how must current those rails can really provide. 
All in all, If anybody is having very low budget or facing availability issue there is absolutely no reason of buying VS series.



vkl said:


> Not correct.Even though in most of the new PSUs the total rated wattage can be delivered by the +12V rail mostly because most modern PSUs use



Here you are wrong.
If any PSU can really provide same watt as rated wattage under specific conditions imposed by 80+ , it would be classified as 80+ platinum.
80+ certifications are given to all PSUs depending on many conditions but this is one of the main condition.

Normal 80+ certified means 81% efficiency.
For example, CX430V2 can provide max 28Amp in its 12V rail and thereby providing only 336Watt of the rated 430Wattm which is ~80% of the rated power. Thus it have 80+ certification.

80+ Gold means 88% efficiency in full load.
For example, HX850 can provide max 70A through 12V. Thus theoretically it can provide max 840Watt out of rated 850Watt. But efficiency decreases with increase in temperature and load. So it can't provide the max rated amount of wattage and is certified as 80+ gold.

See the table here: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus
This explains the relationship between 80+ rating and efficiency.


----------



## vkl (Dec 3, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> It have 28Amp in 12V rail, and there by can provide max 336Watt, which is ~80% of rated power (i.e. 430Watt).
> It is way better than VS450.
> And also remember than those VS models are made for Asia-pacific regions only. So we have almost no real reviews about them and we don't know how must current those rails can really provide.
> All in all, If anybody is having very low budget or facing availability issue there is absolutely no reason of buying VS series.
> ...



Read properly.You didn't get it.I have not mentioned anything wrong there.

What I was referring was many "modern PSUs" with the help of DC-DC converters generate minor rails like +5V,+3.3V and are capable of providing "most" of the total rated wattage by the +12V rail. 
Examples: Ax760i,ax860i,ax1200i,Hx850 gold,seasonic Platinum-Fanless-520-W,Seasonic SS-350TGM,In Win Commander III 600W,Rosewill-SilentNight-500-W and many more.All of these PSU units can deliver upto most of the rated wattage through +12V.

I was not referring to efficiency anywhere neither did I categorize anything under efficiency.I don't know what you find wrong in it.
What I was correcting was total wattage calculation of a PSU.Check the first image posted by me.
It clearly shows Kingwin PF-850 which delivers 100Watts less(rated max on +12V) on +12V than rated max output of the PSU. I don't think there is any confusion.





d6bmg said:


> It have 28Amp in 12V rail, and there by can provide max 336Watt, which is ~80% of rated power (i.e. 430Watt).
> 
> Normal 80+ certified means 81% efficiency.
> *For example, CX430V2 can provide max 28Amp in its 12V rail and thereby providing only 336Watt of the rated 430Wattm which is ~80% of the rated power. Thus it have 80+ certification.*
> ...



*Completely wrong calculation* of efficiency of a PSU under load.

*Efficiency of a PSU at any point of time = (Total DC power supplied to the load)/(Total AC power pulled from Mains supply)*

Do get your concepts cleared about these things rather than creating new concepts/definitions.

As far as efficiency certification is concerned it is not verified at a single load.It is tested at various load-levels with adequate level of power-factor requirement for certifications
under specific temperatures.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 4, 2012)

i didnt know the efficiencies of psu's were calc'd using the 12v rails, lol.

dude, if this was the case, every 80+ bronze certified psu out there would fail miserably.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 4, 2012)

@d6bmg,
buddy as vkl told efficiency is not calculated based on the maximum wattage it can deliver through 12v rail.it is based on the amount of current it draws from the main power supply in order to give so and so power to the comp.


----------

